
Ask HN: The future of Remote Worker (WFH) technologies - eternalban
Back in early 90s I had a software consulting gig with a telecomm company down in Austin, TX. I have completely forgotten the software project itself. What made a lasting impression was the attached small call-center (of the same company), and the fact that the operators were monitored down to strictly scheduled &quot;toilet break&quot;.<p>In my opinion, it is inevitable that one day WFH software will be required to be always on, and &quot;remote workers&quot; subject to the same regime essentially as those of the above call-center workers. And that &quot;surveillance free&quot; jobs will replace &quot;corner office&quot; jobs as the new status symbol of wage earners.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;activecollab.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;guest-post&#x2F;make-sure-you-workers-are-working-full-time<p>What is your opinion of the evolution of WFH technologies? For example, how far away is the &quot;feature&quot; that allows managers to randomly check a video feed of a remote worker?
======
codingdave
Many corporate systems already allow them to check your screen.

But I absolutely disagree that we are headed in that direction. Leadership
that succeeds with remote work does so by trusting their employees to do their
jobs well without micro-management. If anything, the tech we have is fine, but
we're heading towards a management culture shift that learns how to work well
remotely.

